# Severe Screen Burn



## amelia26 (Dec 16, 2008)

This is my first post. I have had my kindle since late summer.  I love it.  This past weekend, I feel asleep with it on, which happens quite often.  Naturally, there was a screen saver on when I woke up,  but when I pressed alt- Aa to reawaken the kindle, the screen was extremely distorted.  I recharged and reset, and the distortion went away, but now I have a vertical line burned into the right side of the screen which obscures words at the end of a line.  Has anyone seen this? It sickens me.  I keep thinking it will go way.  I plan on calling the support later tonight.
Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Amelia, welcome and congrats on your first post.

A call to support sounds like a good idea. What you describe has not happened to me.

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow. It sounds like every kindler's worst nightmare. I hope it is something fixable, and agree with Leslie that the sooner you report it to Amazon the better.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That's not screen burn. Likely a defect in the screen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle screen can’t burn. It sounds like a defective screen controller chip. Call Amazon, for sure.

Mike


----------



## amelia26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Guys; I called Kindle support a little while ago and described the problem, etc., and that I can see the line even with the kindle turned off.  The support man had to ask if I dropped it, to which I replied no, and he said even as I was describing the problem he was issuing a replacement for me which I should get tomorrow!!! or Thursday.  Obviously, they are acquainted with this problem, but would not admit as much.  All I can say is that I am ecstatic and totally relieved.  They issued a return label and did mention that the broken unit had to be returned within 30 days or you would be charged for the new one.  Even though Amazon says they are out of Kindles (11-13 week wait), my Amazon order area says it is going out.  And is Brand New. Great customer support.   Good news all around; The Kindle is the best.  I love it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A 1% failure rate on electronics is the basic expectation. If there are indeed 250,000 Kindles out there, there are potentially 2,500 that will fail in some fashion. It's unfortunate, of course, when you are one of the few...

At least Amazon seems to be doing the right thing by those whose Kindles have failed.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

amelia26 said:


> Hi Guys; I called Kindle support a little while ago and described the problem, etc., and that I can see the line even with the kindle turned off. The support man had to ask if I dropped it, to which I replied no, and he said even as I was describing the problem he was issuing a replacement for me which I should get tomorrow!!! or Thursday. Obviously, they are acquainted with this problem, but would not admit as much. All I can say is that I am ecstatic and totally relieved. They issued a return label and did mention that the broken unit had to be returned within 30 days or you would be charged for the new one. Even though Amazon says they are out of Kindles (11-13 week wait), my Amazon order area says it is going out. And is Brand New. Great customer support. Good news all around; The Kindle is the best. I love it.


*Fantastic Amelia...I'm glad that they could get one out to you so quickly *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amelia26 said:


> This is my first post. I have had my kindle since late summer. I love it. This past weekend, I feel asleep with it on, which happens quite often. Naturally, there was a screen saver on when I woke up, but when I pressed alt- Aa to reawaken the kindle, the screen was extremely distorted. I recharged and reset, and the distortion went away, but now I have a vertical line burned into the right side of the screen which obscures words at the end of a line. Has anyone seen this? It sickens me. I keep thinking it will go way. I plan on calling the support later tonight.
> Thanks.


Amelia,

Wow, terrible news about your Kindle! But that's great that you will have your replacement so soon! Here's hoping it's perfect!

Congratulations on your first post, even under these circumstances. Be sure to let us know when your new one arrives, and after you spend time bonding with it, come on back and browse the Book Corner, and maybe buy your new Kindle a gift. We've got lots of ideas in the Accessories board!

Betsy


----------



## amelia26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, thanks.  I came across this site today while searching for people who have had a defective kindle.  This is a great message board.  I actually did buy a present for my kindle replacement (and my sister's who also has a kindle) in a nice cover/holder.  I get kind of tired of the black leather.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, that's one thing I'll definitely say: Amazon's support for Kindle has been nothing short of superb (Jan's was replaced recently after it started going haywire - she had a replacement in about 48 hrs!)...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Amelia and welcome! Glad to hear Kindle Support was able to get you a replacement so quickly!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Amelia -

So very glad that you will be getting a new Kindle and, bummer about the screen 

I've read of of people complaining about this same problem on the Amazon Kindle discussion boards. I agree with what Pidgeon said -- there are going to have to be defectives out of every shipment.

You just don't want it to be yours   

Please do post back when the new one arrives. You might want to read this wonderful post [that I can't remember right now--maybe the reborn thread?] that was posted by a KB member who tells her story of having to send her original Kindle back and welcome a new one. It's great!

Finally, _welcome_  Hope you introduced yourself in the KB Introductions thread -

Marci


----------



## amelia26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just received the replacement kindle;  replaced by amazon in 21 hours.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

amelia26 said:


> Just received the replacement kindle; replaced by amazon in 21 hours.


That's amazing.


----------



## amelia26 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just registered it and all the previous books I purchased were there;  Even the book I have been reading was on the page where I left off.  I am totally amazed at how easy this process has been.  I plan on babying this kindle.  I don't think I will go so far as to name it.  (But maybe call it Baby?)  One thing I have noticed with the Kindle, is that any time I have had anything funky going on, it has been when the battery icon showed half charged.  I hardly ever go on to "whisper net" because I have so many books on it (my sister and I share an account).  In any case, I sometimes go a week or two without charging it, because the battery icon looks pretty full.So I would advise charging it often.  My sister charges hers every day or two and she never has a problem and she had her Kindle longer than I have.  That's it for now.  I am glad Amazon didn't disappoint or disallusion me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great story, thanks for confirming how great Amazon CS is!

Betsy


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

When I read something like this, it restores my faith in big business, which doesn't happen too often  

Good for you Amazon and especially good for you Amelia.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

amelia26 said:


> I just registered it and all the previous books I purchased were there; Even the book I have been reading was on the page where I left off. I am totally amazed at how easy this process has been. I plan on babying this kindle. I don't think I will go so far as to name it. (But maybe call it Baby?) One thing I have noticed with the Kindle, is that any time I have had anything funky going on, it has been when the battery icon showed half charged. I hardly ever go on to "whisper net" because I have so many books on it (my sister and I share an account). In any case, I sometimes go a week or two without charging it, because the battery icon looks pretty full.So I would advise charging it often. My sister charges hers every day or two and she never has a problem and she had her Kindle longer than I have. That's it for now. I am glad Amazon didn't disappoint or disallusion me.


I think Baby sounds perfect for a name. It reminds me of the movie *Dirty Dancing*. "No one makes Baby sit in the corner!"

L


----------



## rgreen4411 (Jan 5, 2009)

I did drop my Kindle.  It slid out of the case, fell about four feet.  Only half a page loads now.  I ADVISE SECURING YOUR KINDLE TO THE CASE WITH VELCRO.  customer service was prompt, but the repair cost is 180.00.  In my opinion the case provides a false sense of security.  It does not really hold the Kindle, but makes you think your Kindle is protected.  I did the soft and the hard reset.  no success.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rgreen4411 said:


> I did drop my Kindle. It slid out of the case, fell about four feet. Only half a page loads now. I ADVISE SECURING YOUR KINDLE TO THE CASE WITH VELCRO. customer service was prompt, but the repair cost is 180.00. In my opinion the case provides a false sense of security. It does not really hold the Kindle, but makes you think your Kindle is protected. I did the soft and the hard reset. no success.


So sorry to hear about your broken Kindle, rgreen...I was never happy with the original Kindle case and switched to an M-edge almost immediately. Now I have an Oberon. Even so, I handle my Kindle with in kid glove fashion.

L


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow that sucks Rgreen, sorry to hear that : (


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Amazon.com has exceptional customer service. They do also have policies. The great thing about the Kindle is even if you damage it, they can get you a replacement for $180 (assuming you're still under warranty) and they can also usually have it shipped out on the next business day.

If it is a problem on the Kindle's side, and nothing you did to cause the error, they will usually replace it free of charge. Because Amazon asks hardly no questions when doing a replacement, its best to be honest. If you dropped your laptop, you'd be paying the full price to get a new one. If you ran it over with a car, you'd be paying the full price. Well with the Kindle, you run it over with a car and its only $180 - and best of all, no wait.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

rgreen4411 said:


> I did drop my Kindle. It slid out of the case, fell about four feet. Only half a page loads now. I ADVISE SECURING YOUR KINDLE TO THE CASE WITH VELCRO. customer service was prompt, but the repair cost is 180.00. In my opinion the case provides a false sense of security. It does not really hold the Kindle, but makes you think your Kindle is protected. I did the soft and the hard reset. no success.


Reset won't help a broken screen. Velcro is a good thing to add to the Kindle case. I almost had a heart attack when I dropped my Kindle from about 4 feet up, luckily it was undamaged. (Either landed just right or my Oberon cover really really rocks.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rgreen4411 said:


> I did drop my Kindle. It slid out of the case, fell about four feet. Only half a page loads now. I ADVISE SECURING YOUR KINDLE TO THE CASE WITH VELCRO. customer service was prompt, but the repair cost is 180.00. In my opinion the case provides a false sense of security. It does not really hold the Kindle, but makes you think your Kindle is protected. I did the soft and the hard reset. no success.


RGreen, welcome to Kindleboards!

I'm soo sorry to hear about your Kindle catastrophe. I hope you have your reborn Kindle back now. A great reminder to all of us to take care with our Kindles!

We have lots of free and bargain book recommendations here, check out the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------

